# Dorm Room Mini S *RESCAPE* pg. 6



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like fun. A dorm room nano


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the later if u get a bigger dorm room, get a 60p and make the buddies jealous!!!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What size bulb do those ADA lights use? 13w?


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> What size bulb do those ADA lights use? 13w?


27 watt


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> What size bulb do those ADA lights use? 13w?


They are 27W I believe


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Should look nice with beer cans as the hardscape. I am thinking _Milwaukee's Best (ala Beast muo bueno) _ would compliment with a nice bed of _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ with a _Eleocharis vivipara _back drop

Have fun at school!! Keep those roommates away!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Should look nice with beer cans as the hardscape. I am thinking _Milwaukee's Best (ala Beast muo bueno) _ would compliment with a nice bed of _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ with a _Eleocharis vivipara _back drop
> 
> Have fun at school!! Keep those roommates away!


Beeragumi :biggrin:


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

The tank arrived yesterday in perfect condition. One of my friends will be driving it up to Charlottesville for me so to avoid potential breakage in transit with my other things.

I've decided that I want the highlight of the aquascape to be Anubias nana "petite", as its one of my favorite plants. I also want it to be relatively low maintenance, because I expect to stay fairly busy for most of the day.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Right now I'm torn between doing a moss on wood type layout on sand, or an iwagumi.

I initially pictured something like this:

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/13.jpg

But now I'm starting to thing about doing a simple elegant iwagumi....

I'm so indecisive


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Update:

The tank is all set up on my desk. I'm waiting for a new 27w bulb, a bag of Amazonia, and some bright sand. Everything should come together this weekend, except plants, which I will be ordering next week. I have decided on the following for this layout:

Rotala sp Green
Anubias "petite"
Moss (not sure what sp yet. can anyone tell me what moss is used here? I like the light green color)
Riccia sp Japan or Dwarf

I'm planning on a "corner" style layout with a sand foreground. The sand and soil will be bordered by stones tied with Riccia and Anubias and moss will grow attached on the wood. The Rotala will be planted in the soil "corner"

Here's a crappy phone picture of the wood placement, without sand and Aquasoil:


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

9/5

Hardscape complete. I also decided to move the tank over to my shelving unit to prevent possible water damage to my University-provided desk and my computer.



















I plan on tying Chrismas moss or Riccia sp Dwarf to the slate, and Christmas moss to the driftwood.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet - I'm going to do this for myself for Christmas I think...A nice new nano for the office....


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking sweet. I'm interested in knowing how long the ADA CO2 cartriges last. Do keep us posted...



ColeMan said:


> Sweet - I'm going to do this for myself for Christmas I think...A nice new nano for the office....


You and I think alike, Cole:hihi:


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Looking sweet. I'm interested in knowing how long the ADA CO2 cartriges last. Do keep us posted...




yeah - good question....74g CO2 lasts x days at x BPS...that'd be great if you could go ahead and get back with us ASAP about this. :hihi:



roybot73 said:


> You and I think alike, Cole:hihi:


especially considering this was the next question on my mind...


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ColeMan said:


> yeah - good question....74g CO2 lasts x days at x BPS...that'd be great if you could go ahead and get back with us ASAP about this. :hihi:


This is actually my second cartridge. The one before this lasted 2 months at between 1/2 and 1 BPS on my Mini M.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

windfish said:


> This is actually my second cartridge. The one before this lasted 2 months at between 1/2 and 1 BPS on my Mini M.


 Boom bada... Bam! There's your ASAP!:hihi: :icon_lol: 

Looks really great Windfish. Of course the wood arrangment looks Awesome. Pretty cool how you put it all together like that. But I feel the left side needs a little piece coming out as it looks a little of balance to me in that area. But maybe you can fix that with some good looking midground plants.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

thief said:


> Boom bada... Bam! There's your ASAP!:hihi: :icon_lol:
> 
> Looks really great Windfish. Of course the wood arrangment looks Awesome. Pretty cool how you put it all together like that. But I feel the left side needs a little piece coming out as it looks a little of balance to me in that area. But maybe you can fix that with some good looking midground plants.


Just looking at it right now, I agree with you about the balance. When its planted, though, I think it will be perfect. In that area there will be a nice bunch of anubias petite on the wood, and then the Rotala sp Green behind it. I'm also thinking about adding a little HM on the left side.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

windfish said:


> This is actually my second cartridge. The one before this lasted 2 months at between 1/2 and 1 BPS on my Mini M.


Excellent turnaround on the results (most people would probably get peeved). 2 months is longer than I had suspected. Thanks!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

have you considered flame moss? I think it would look good xmas on slate flame on drift


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha, my 10 gallon has flame on the wood and christmas on slate


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

fishsandwitch said:


> have you considered flame moss? I think it would look good xmas on slate flame on drift


I have, but I really don't like the look of it. It's growth pattern appears too "neat" for my taste.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I decided to take a slightly different approach than I had originally intended. I siphoned out the Aquasoil portion of the layout, and replaced it with the rest of my Bright Sand to prevent dealing with the mixing of substrates. 

Here is the tank, post "planting" of Christmas Moss and Anubias var "petite".










And the full set-up, minus equipment.










I have some Riccia sp "Japan" on the way, which I will be tying to slate with mesh and placing along the back of the tank behind the wood.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Bored this morning, took a few more photos. Excuse the dirty lily pipes...


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I like it but I really think you need a background and some rocks. it just isn't sitting right visually.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that tank would look awesome with a moss wall.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

garuf said:


> I like it but I really think you need a background and some rocks. it just isn't sitting right visually.


I definitely agree with you there but I'm not quite sure what to do exactly... any suggestions? I thought about trying to work in some mini java fern in the back left corner as a background plant but I don't know where to find any. Also possibly bolbitis... it gets huge but it might look cool if trimmed properly and often.



@[email protected] said:


> that tank would look awesome with a moss wall.


I actually thought about that when I originally switched to all sand. I think it would just end up being a PITA to maintain though. I'm still toying with the idea.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dont know about walls, but i have a carpet and its really easy. every few monthes i trim the moss and thats that. 
a wall should be easier, since you can take it out if you need to.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I added a lot of Riccia sp Japan on slate to the rear and side of the tank, using a cut up laundry bag for netting to hold it down. 

Now I just need to let it all grow in.

Other than that, nothing has really changed with the layout. I'm really enjoying everyone's reaction to the tank so far. A lot of guys in my residence hall have been checking in on it every so often to see what I've changed or added and everyone can't wait for me to add some fish and shrimp.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ddtran46 said:


> nice tank


Thanks! I personally think it looks a lot better in person than in photos. I'm still figuring out all the settings on my DSLR. It looks a lot more "raw" and stark in the pictures than it actually is.

I will probably try to get the tank in shape tonight and get some updated photos. The riccia I added has already grown noticeably in the few days I've had it!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great, Clean and simple.

Yet very elegant:hihi:

-Andrew


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got some new photos of the tank.


View from my desk:








Top-down view:








FTS








Left side:








Right side:








Angled:









You can already see the Riccia growing through mesh. Once its grown in I think the tank will have a bit more overall balance.

And yes, I know I need to clean my lily-pipes. Whats the point of having nice glass input and output if they're covered in diatoms? :biggrin:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats gonna look gnarly

+1 awesomeness


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i wish we could travel through time to see how nice the riccia will grow in, because it looks amazing, i thot it looked bland b4 the riccia, but now i picture it in my head, and think, WOW


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Five White Cloud minnows were added to the tank today. They seemed like the best option at the local fish shop, though I'm a little worried about jumpers.

I may get a few Amano shrimp down the road but otherwise the minnows will do it as far as stocking goes. Five fish is already pushing it in such a small tank.

Pictures later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

3 cheers for riccia. its an amazing plant. 
when it grews in, it will be breathtaking when it pearls, trust me you will love it.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The only thing I would suggest is replacing the riccia that is in the back with stems or something else. Riccia will have to be kept short-ish, to prevent die-off due to lack of light reaching the lower parts, and this in turn will leave that back corner sorta looking a bit empty I feel. Just how I feel though. I would maybe suggest some vals or something on that far left side/back corner where the out-put is so when hey grow, they can somewhat bend to the right with the current, creatig shelter ad a nice greenish-white glow with the light going through.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> The only thing I would suggest is replacing the riccia that is in the back with stems or something else. Riccia will have to be kept short-ish, to prevent die-off due to lack of light reaching the lower parts, and this in turn will leave that back corner sorta looking a bit empty I feel. Just how I feel though. I would maybe suggest some vals or something on that far left side/back corner where the out-put is so when hey grow, they can somewhat bend to the right with the current, creatig shelter ad a nice greenish-white glow with the light going through.


I'm okay with the "emptiness" actually. I think the open space gives the tank a unique look, and more space for the fish to swim. If I add anything it will be some sort of fern, because I need something that can grow off of rocks or wood. There's no soil in the back corner for stems.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

If it keeps going the ways its going, it'll be stunning.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I snapped some photos of the tank with fish this morning. I was too lazy to tidy up the tank for photos

First, the new fish. These turned out kind of dark:


















And the tank. I think this photo gives the most accurate representation of how it looks:









One more just for kicks:









The white clouds really seem to love the current from the filter, and I love the way they school. It's a shame that I overlooked them in the past.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Tank looks great!

It's one of those tanks where rather than see, you _feel_ its potential. You just know that with the pieces laid down where they are, it's going to be off the charts.

White Clouds really are awesome fish. They're suited to nano tanks not just in size, but in the fact that when you look closely, you really see their beauty.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Your tank looks AWESOME!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm loving the frequent photo updates! Keep em comin'!

What are those fish called again, I like them a lot


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> I'm loving the frequent photo updates! Keep em comin'!
> 
> What are those fish called again, I like them a lot


Ha thanks. Taking photographs is a great way to procrastinate my course work :hihi:

The fish are White Cloud Mountain Minnows. They're subtropical fish, so you don't need a heater to keep them. They're pretty easy to breed, from what I've read, and there are few different varieties that have have been developed.


----------



## skye144 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a few questions, how big is the thank actually? where did you buy it, how long that little bottle of co2 will last? I Am a bit new to planted tanks and am kind of intrigued by ADA whatever it is


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

skye144 said:


> I have a few questions, how big is the thank actually? where did you buy it, how long that little bottle of co2 will last? I Am a bit new to planted tanks and am kind of intrigued by ADA whatever it is


1. The tank is around 3.5 gallons.
2. I bought it from ADG (www.adgshop.com). They sell ADA products.
3. The CO2 lasts about 2 months at .5 bubbles/second

ADA is a Japanese company that makes high quality equipment designed with planted tanks in mind. Their glassware and tanks are top-quality and in my opinion worth the price, but some of their other products (ferts, layout materials, CO2 cartridges) are considered to be overpriced for what you're really getting. Personally, I like the convenience of small CO2 bottles, and I don't really care to know what's in my ferts as long as they work for me.

Basically, some people love ADA stuff, while other think their products are a waste of money.


----------



## skye144 (Sep 16, 2008)

you werent kidding about it being expensive, thanks for explaining


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

My fears were realized yesterday afternoon when I watched one of my White Clouds leap from the tank and onto the floor. I scooped the suicidal minnow up and put him back in the tank, and today he seems fine. I think the CO2 had been on for too long. I've lowered the water level and will be running my CO2 at a slightly lower bps rate, and for a shorter amount of time.

I'm considering a glass top, but I'm pretty limited as far as glass shops go, as it has to be reachable by bus. A silly ADA top is something like $40 plus shipping. 

Any ideas? Is there some place that I can order a pre-cut glass or acrylic sheet to fit the tank, and have it shipped to me?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Bravo Windfish!

Lol believe it or not I just bought 3 White Clouds for my Mini M this weekend. I never saw such a fish at least not one in a pet store. They are just awesome though! I would like to breed them maybe. So far no jumpers for me. I keep the lily pipe a little out of the water to supply O2 during the day when I am not here seems to work too. Great layout so far. Wondering how it will look later on. But I think that the layout is very simple and nice. Mine is sort of messy. Forgive me to ask but what moss do you have on your wood?


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

thief said:


> Bravo Windfish!
> 
> Lol believe it or not I just bought 3 White Clouds for my Mini M this weekend. I never saw such a fish at least not one in a pet store. They are just awesome though! I would like to breed them maybe. So far no jumpers for me. I keep the lily pipe a little out of the water to supply O2 during the day when I am not here seems to work too. Great layout so far. Wondering how it will look later on. But I think that the layout is very simple and nice. Mine is sort of messy. Forgive me to ask but what moss do you have on your wood?


Thanks for the compliments. Do you have pics of your tank somewhere?

The moss tied to the wood is Christmas Moss, my favorite variety.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Well here the thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/65427-thiefs-ada-mini-m-tank-update.html

No pics of it planted yet though. But it is coming out nicely. Although I am a little afraid of what critics will say as the Hardscape is more simple now as having that many branches would be nice but very difficult to keep trimming.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

I finally installed my new Do!Aqua lily pipes today. So far I like them a lot, but the outflow doesn't create much surface movement, even though the water level is down about an inch from the rim.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

windfish said:


> I finally installed my new Do!Aqua lily pipes today. So far I like them a lot, but the outflow doesn't create much surface movement, even though the water level is down about an inch from the rim.


Then raise the pipes


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Then raise the pipes


Clever, Mr. Watkins, but it doesn't work like that. It hard to accurately describe the mechanics behind it, but essentially they just slide back down because these small lily's don't have suction cups and because of the angle at which the filter tubes rest on the shelf.

I'm not stupid.










That is the ouflow. Rather than shooting straight out like the regular Mini outflow, it is directed downward. I would have to raise the pipe farther than I am able to in order to create good surface agitation.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

no suction cups? Glass on glass, doesn't sound good to me....


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> no suction cups? Glass on glass, doesn't sound good to me....


Its really fine. I've used these pipes on two tanks over a long period and there is no evidence of damage to the tanks or the pipes. I just hang them on the tank and leave them in place. The only time I move them at all is for cleaning.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Out of boredom, here's a photo of the new pipes:










For those of you not familiar with Do!Aqua, its essentially ADA's brand of products for "beginners", apparently meaning that they cost less than the standard ADA fare. I don't know if its true for the other products, but according to the box, these pipes were made in China rather than Japan, where my standard ADA Mini Pipes were made.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I SEE PRETTY RICCIA AND PIPES!!!! still cant help admiring your tank, great job keeping it aesthetic, simple, and beautiful.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> I SEE PRETTY RICCIA AND PIPES!!!! still cant help admiring your tank, great job keeping it aesthetic, simple, and beautiful.


^ He could have made you lilly pipes for a fraction of what you paid for yours


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

the pipes look great, windfish. very elegant and clean.

and as long as you're happy with the way they look and function, then that's all that matters.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> ^ He could have made you lilly pipes for a fraction of what you paid for yours


Mine are glass


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> I SEE PRETTY RICCIA AND PIPES!!!! still cant help admiring your tank, great job keeping it aesthetic, simple, and beautiful.


Thanks for the compliments, man. You 30C is very nice as well.

Also, can you do a spraybar-style outflow with your sweet acrylic skills? I'm already sketching up my next tank and I think I may go that route.

EDIT: Since you mentioned the riccia, I thought I'd snap a few shots to show you the growth:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

windfish said:


> I added a lot of Riccia sp Japan on slate to the rear and side of the tank, using a cut up laundry for netting to hold it down.


Wtf is a "cut up laundry":icon_eek:


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wtf is a "cut up laundry":icon_eek:


Good catch. It should say "laundry bag". You know, those mesh ones that every college student has.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=10214041

Like that.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Love your tank, windfish!

I'm kind of pissed at you, though. I wanted to do a layout very similar. And here you go making it look so pretty and great and wonderful and now I've got to go back to the drawing board cause I'm not going to be able to up this one. Thanks a lot, bro! Thanks a friggin' lot. 

I would have put Glosso where you put Riccia (a personal choice of mine and not a critique on your Riccia -- which is rad), but everything else would have been exactly the same.

P.S. Love the pipes!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> Love your tank, windfish!
> 
> I'm kind of pissed at you, though. I wanted to do a layout very similar. And here you go making it look so pretty and great and wonderful and now I've got to go back to the drawing board cause I'm not going to be able to up this one. Thanks a lot, bro! Thanks a friggin' lot.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks man. I appreciate the kind words. Personally I think Glosso in the rear corner with a nice green bushy stem plant or E. tenellus would look tight. I just didn't have the patience for Aquasoil's cycling stuff or the mixing of substrates with this tank. I think I _could_ plant something in the Bright Sand but I'd rather just stick with the Riccia. Its a nice effect.

This tank was certainly inspired by a few others, but I like to think of it as my first truly original aquascape. I'm quite proud of it so far, though its miles behind my favorite scapers. Someday I really want to try a dense, heavily planted scape like some of Amano's work, but I think I will wait for a bigger tank to try that out.

P.S. Thanks. I have them as a result of your excellent reconnaissance over at AFA.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea i could make it, real easy, just tell me if you want it, wow, that riccia really grew it!!! hey, do the do!aqua pipes make a whirlpool like reg pipes?


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> yea i could make it, real easy, just tell me if you want it, wow, that riccia really grew it!!! hey, do the do!aqua pipes make a whirlpool like reg pipes?


Awesome man. I will let you know.

When positioned just right, it does indeed make a whirlpool. I'm working on a way to keep the pipe in the correct position right now.


----------



## bra_van_drakh (Feb 11, 2008)

gorgeous looking tank. ..how old is the tank on the last pict ???

really love the riccia, and the shiny lily pipe^^. . .

evrything seems to be ADA. ..isnt it costy ??? it's damn expensive here in OZ T _ T''''


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I love this tank. I really want to do something liek tshi when I got off to college next year, but I'm not sure how good I am at being about toscape such a small tank. Looks great, and is very inspiring!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that everyone and their mother seems to have an ADA Mini, I guess its time I updated mine. Everything has really filled in, but soon I'm going to take it down for Christmas break and start fresh in January. I'm home for Thanksgiving right now but I will be sure to share my final photographs of the tank before the tear-down.

EDIT I am also sad to say that one of the white clouds jumped out. Now I've only got 4


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

yes, i was going to ask what you were doing over the long xmas holiday. it sad to see it get taken down.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, my fish must be as stressed about finals as I am. Another one jumped out 

Final pictures will be up later tonight.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

how has it been trimming the riccia? When i attempted a riccia carpet it looked great. but the carpet requires high maintenance and trimming it creates a huge mess resulting in riccia bits going everywhere... 

i'd be interested to know if you've developed a method that minimizes riccia bits.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

moogoo said:


> how has it been trimming the riccia? When i attempted a riccia carpet it looked great. but the carpet requires high maintenance and trimming it creates a huge mess resulting in riccia bits going everywhere...
> 
> i'd be interested to know if you've developed a method that minimizes riccia bits.


I just take the riccia on slate out of the tank, trim a bit off with scissors, rinse the trimmings down the sink, and then replace. Pretty simply and effective.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

*Final Photographs*

Here they are... I'm going to miss this tank, but I'm also excited to start a new layout in the spring.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice, I like it =)

great mini


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

beautiful tank.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm proud of it.

I'm actually going to have some temporary new additions tonight... a friend down the hall is having some aggression issues in his tank. Pics later, if I feel like procrastinating a bit.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I like it too. It could use a little trim. Too bad you have to take it down.. 

I bet once you put in the additions they won't want to leave. The eviction process can take up to 6 months you know...


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I like it too. It could use a little trim. Too bad you have to take it down..
> 
> I bet once you put in the additions they won't want to leave. The eviction process can take up to 6 months you know...


Thanks, I trimmed it a few weeks ago, but the moss just grows like crazy. I've grown fond of the mass of green. Taking it all down will be a bit sad, but something different will be fun.

The new fish won't be able to stay for long since I'm taking it down, but it should be cool while it lasts!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Tank is now dismantled...

Until next semester!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

The tank is reborn! Obviously, I'm going for the iwagumi look this semester. Foreground is Glossostigma and the grass is E. tenellus. The glosso has been growing for about a week now, and I just planted the E. tenellus earlier today. Cherry shrimp and some undetermined small schooling fish will be the inhabitants.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good...

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh wow I like the layout! It'll look nice when its filled inroud:

Although the CO2 tubing takes away from the beauty of the tank:hihi:


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

nice rescape!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, all. Its not a very creative scape, but I couldn't pass up using that nice piece of stone. I've never used either of these plants before, so it will definitely be a new experience.

10 cherry shrimp should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm thinking about ember tetras for the fish.

Zoo: I will be sure to remove my equipment for the final shots.


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

windfish said:


> I'm considering a glass top, but I'm pretty limited as far as glass shops go, as it has to be reachable by bus. A silly ADA top is something like $40 plus shipping.
> 
> Any ideas? Is there some place that I can order a pre-cut glass or acrylic sheet to fit the tank, and have it shipped to me?


Yes, pre-cut pieces of glass are very easy to come by! I went to maps.google.com and searched for "glass charlottesville", and found plenty of promising looking places, I'm sure at least one of them is bussable. 

I've had dozens of pieces cut in the last few years since I realized how cheap and easy it is; most places only charge a few bucks for a small piece like you would require.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the moss tank you had was amazing. im sure this one will look awesome too.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That rock is awesome! Like the simplicity of this setup. It's going to be a beauty when it grows up.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

CB: Thanks for the tip. I actually don't think I'll be doing a glass top this time around. I'm just going to try and stick to fish that aren't jumpers.

chris127: Thanks, I really liked that tank. In retrospect, I wish I had stocked it with crystal red or cherry shrimp. I think they would have gone well with the moss. I'm looking forward to seeing how this one grows out.

I appreciate your compliments, *Ugly Genius*. After waaaay too much money spent on stone from AFA, I finally got a really nice piece (its Ryuoh, if that means anything :icon_roll). I don't think I'm ever going to buy rock from them again (or any unseen source for that matter). When I look at my accumulated pile, I feel kind of ridiculous. I think I have a total of 3 nice pieces amongst dozens of useless chunks.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

10 little cherries arrived today for the tank. I love dwarf shrimp :thumbsup:


----------



## ben314z (Jan 11, 2009)

:bounce: Yay cherries!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Very nice, I've just taken order of a new nano and I'm fancying an Iwagum myself.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Picked up some neon tetras and an oto cat earlier. Photos later.


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Wish I had gone with a wider aperture...


----------



## ben314z (Jan 11, 2009)

PURDY!!!!! I like it!


----------



## windfish (Dec 2, 2007)

Just went through a bit of an algae bloom. Otherwise, things are proceeding as expected. Glosso is filling in, and the Tenellus is sending out runners.


----------

